# First ICSI and needing some support!



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi There my Northern Irish buddies!

I'm Pink Tulip and we have been ttc for almost 4 years. We've been through NAPRO in Galway for almost a year, during which I had my laparoscopy/hysteroscopy and had my endometriosis lasered. Since then we have had no success and I was getting more and more frustrated. DH's sample is only 6% normal with motility a big problem so we were told that we should have ICSI.As I was so fed up waiting to be called by the RVH,eventually got my DH persuaded to go privately in Origin.....then we were called for our NHS cycle in the RVH. Hurrah! So I guess it's nice to be having this go without breaking the bank.

I'm almost 3 weeks into my down -regging with nasal sprays and feeling great. No side effects at all except a cold that won't go away. My moods have probably been better than ever and I think that is due to the fact that I am excited that we are finally doing something concrete. I am focusing on trying to be healthy, cutting out alchol as much as possible ( which is a challenge) and excercising and good diet. I start my stimming on 25th Apr and I know that's when the fun really starts. I've decided to take the 2 week wait off work as I am finding my work so stressful at the moment and i need to relax. 

I was wondering if any of you had done any yoga during your ICSI and if so would you recommend it? I would love to hear from anyone who is at the same stage as me.....it's a lonely game this. I plan to write regularly as a release along the way.

Thats all for now lovelies


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Pink Tulip,

I haven't been through ICSI but I thik with regard to the yoga anything that makes you more relaxed is an excellent thing, it's really giving your tx the best chance of working!!

Why don't you come and join us over on the Northen Ireland Girls thread, everyone meets up there and they a very friendly bunch! I hope to see you over there, you will also get alot of advice and support there. There are a few other girls on that thread going through ICSI at the moment that are at about the same stage as you, so you will have some cycle buddies!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Pink Tulip, 

Welcome to the Boards. I echo MaryC, come and join us on the NI girls board!!!!

That's fantastic that you have got your go on the NHS   Glad your D/r is going well   

I haven't heard of yoga,  but I know some of the girls swear by acupuncture, but that is some thing they can tell you about in depth (I haven't had any). 

Hope to see you over on the NI Board....

Weeza


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

hi ya Pink Tulips

My DH and myself are on an NHS and private list for Dr Mc Faul in RVH.  My DH has azoospermia related to a mutated cystic fibrosis gene. We have been attending all sorts of clinics privately for the last year to find out what exactly was wrong (and to speed things along).  It lead us to Dr Mc Faul and the realisation that for us to have kiddies together will be through ICSI.

I look forward to following your journey.  Best wishes to you and your DH.  

I was also wondering how long did you wait for ICSI on the NHS we joined the list recently and were advised it would be at least 20-23 months as we are from the Southern Area..........Does that sound realistic??

Loads of Luck SB


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Sunbeam,

Wanted to say hello, you should join the northern ireland thread, there are quite a few girls on there from the southern board who will be able to advise you if that is realistic!!!

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sunbeam I was told 22-  26 months of a wait for Southern board in March.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

URRRGGHHHH, Girls this doesn't sound too good for the Southern Board


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I know ! waiting list for Derry is 5 months!! I'm thinking of moving!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Yip girls, im from good ol Derry ,the jobs maybe rubbish,the pay even more rubbish    ,but at least the IVF waiting list is a LOT shorter than in other areas     . God i feel so lucky.LOL.DH came up with a suggestion he says just get an address in Derry   ,but somehow i dont think its as easy as that.  .
Good luck all. Ema


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I used to have a house in Omagh but sold it 2 years ago. Drat.


----------

